
OpenDNS Upgrades Network, Rising To The Google Challenge - boundlessdreamz
http://www.manu-j.com/blog/opendns-upgrade-network-rising-to-the-google-challenge/408/
======
Apreche
This would be nice if their DNS wasn't WRONG. Give me an NXDomain when I
misspell something, not the IP of your ad server.

~~~
davidu
It'd be nice if you turned that off in your account if you don't like it. Most
folks (who are not the news.yc crowd) are quite happy with our default
experience.

And don't think I'm going to start tracking what you look at if you create an
account, stats are off by default.

I really don't care about how much porn you look at online. :-)

~~~
bugs
This is a really terrible way to convince someone to use your product and when
you couple that with google hijacking you really don't have a service I want
or will ever want to use (even if all is fixed)

~~~
davidu
That's okay with me. The great thing about the Internet has always been that
you can choose the services you want to use and avoid the ones you don't.

We're losing a lot of that control, but that loss of freedom isn't coming from
me. I'd like to work to maintain it.

~~~
bugs
That's all fine but one of the better things in business is to stay level
headed when someone doesn't like your product and avoid coming off like a
jackssa who could give two shits.

~~~
ramanujan
Look, the guy is running a business that is competing with Google. Moreover,
his revenue model is perceptible (NXDomain redirects) while Google's revenue
model is far from perceptible (silent aggregation of your entire internet
experience: browsing, emailing, and search history).

I think some day when there is a massive privacy violation at Google we will
understand what the costs of Google really are.

Until then, I don't think it's unreasonable to cut this guy some slack. His
business is now directly in the crosshairs of the most powerful company in the
world. I wish him good luck.

------
MikeCapone
Yet one more example of why competition is good for the consumer.

Lately the browser war has made me very excited (love the Chrome for Mac beta,
can't wait for extensions). Hope this DNS war will go on for a while so that
further improvements and innovations can be squeezed out.

------
davidu
Just an aside, we're working on a strategy to widely deploy in India, Africa
and Asia. South America continues to be a challenge but I think we have a
solid plan for the regions I listed first.

~~~
prakash
I would be interested in hearing more about your strategy.

India: Are you planning to deploy at NIXI or at many of the larger ISP's, in
which case, it's not very efficient.

Africa: What countries other than South Africa, Egypt are you looking at?

Asia: Are you looking at deploying at the Equinix in HK, Singapore; how about
Japan/Korea?

 _My email is in my profile, if you want to reply offline._

------
trezor
Does anyone outside the US and China really care about non-ISP DNS servers?

I'm honestly not trolling. This is a legitimate question.

~~~
timdorr
I do when they're faster than my ISP ones (27ms vs ~60ms). Every millisecond
counts.

Oddly enough, when I use Comcast's DNS servers the speed at which Modern
Warfare 2 connects to online games is drastically slowed compared to OpenDNS.
I'm not quite sure why, but it's the most noticeable effect I've had switching
over to OpenDNS.

